

Rare 3D film shows Warsaw devastated after WWII - evo_9
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/eu_poland_world_war_ii_in3d

======
ajuc
Great video (Platige Images productions are usually great - this is a studio
of Tomasz Bagiński).

Link to trailer:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXD51CY8DkA&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXD51CY8DkA&feature=related)

Full video for now is only available in Warsaw in museum of the Warsaw
Uprising, I hope it will leak to youtube someday - it is project paid by
taxpayers, it should be available to everyone.

